# Money saved with DIY - Milestone reached



## Ezekiel (17/2/16)

Just a small announcement I felt was worth sharing.

Although everything in the vaping world feels like a never-ending pit of increased spending, DIY-ing your own juices are at least one way to cut costs. Since I've started with DIY, I've kept track of everything I've made, as well as everything I've purchased. And while it took me quite some time and money (and a number of larger orders) to build up a decent flavour library, invest in a decent scale and pour many-a-failure down the drain, I'm now at the point where I only need to buy a new flavour, or restock old flavours (as well as PG/VG/Nic), every now and then.

Anyway, I've finally managed to break even today - I've saved enough money through DIY juice instead of buying premium juice to cover my initial investment into DIY! One less vaping money-sink and one more fantastic hobby! 

And to all the wonderful commercial juice makers - you're juices are now something to enjoy and savour when I'm feeling fancy, instead of ADV's. Afterall, an excellent Van Ryn's 21-year is only special when opened occasionally!

(Btw, it took me roughly 0.5 litres of DIY juice to break even... which is almost 17 x 30 _ml_ premium bottles of juice.)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/2/16)

I can relate. I have been DIY'ing little over a year now. And the total cost spent was about R1500. Which is not bad considering i have +-30 Concentrates. Been the best decision i made as i use to spend 1000R a month on eliquid.

The only reason i got into it was cause i loved the Stash PB and Jelly Sandwich. But it was R300 a bottle. Anyway 8 versions down the line of making it i have now made it even better than Stash


----------



## Ernest (17/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Just a small announcement I felt was worth sharing.
> 
> Although everything in the vaping world feels like a never-ending pit of increased spending, DIY-ing your own juices are at least one way to cut costs. Since I've started with DIY, I've kept track of everything I've made, as well as everything I've purchased. And while it took me quite some time and money (and a number of larger orders) to build up a decent flavour library, invest in a decent scale and pour many-a-failure down the drain, I'm now at the point where I only need to buy a new flavour, or restock old flavours (as well as PG/VG/Nic), every now and then.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, I should also be close to 0.5 liters now. Will have to do a costing.


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

well done bro and thanks for the numbers man . I started DIY-ing about 2-3 weeks back, and the initial cost is extremely high I think it's been close to R1500 already, and there are still concentrates I want as well as an ultrasonic. So that cost will rise sharply very soon, I understand these are things that are more on the want side rather than the need side. But yes. 

I think it will take me 4-5 months to break even, as I am still buying some commercial juices - like total 3 bottles commercial juices so far.


----------

